# Sexiest "Country" Female Artists



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

Let's see 'em! Even if you're not a fan of country music, I think they have the sexiest woman in music.

Here's mine.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 8, 2012)

Before I forget, her too!


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

sara evans


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Was going to go with Carrie Underwood at first (she has some killer legs) but sara evans is hotter to me


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a thing for older women...._little wing_


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 9, 2012)

^^^i feel sick


----------



## hypno (Mar 9, 2012)

Reba has always been hot in my book. However, Secdrl has it correct!







Taylor is so beautiful.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

AHHHHH!!! I love Martina!!! Sexy eyes!!

Ben--I don't know about Reba, don't get me wrong, you know I would...just don't think she's that sexy.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Caretaker (Mar 9, 2012)

The Wreckers!!!!!!!!!!! Jessica Harp and Michelle Branch. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Sorry. PC is acting weird. Can someone post a pic?


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> The Wreckers!!!!!!!!!!! Jessica Harp and *Michelle Branch*. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Sorry. PC is acting weird. Can someone post a pic?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 9, 2012)

country is so fucking gay


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> country is so fucking gay


 
Negged.


----------



## boss (Mar 9, 2012)

Shania in her prime. T swift now.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

boss said:


> Shania in her prime. T swift now.


 
Yeah, Shania was definitely sexy! She still is, though! I'm completely infatuated with my girl, Taylor. :


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2012)

Rita McNeil!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

Sara Evins...nuff said


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Sara Evins...nuff said


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Rita McNeil!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

Secdrl, I'll rep you when I get home. Piece of crap TapaTalk app


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Let's see 'em! Even if you're not a fan of country music, I think they have the sexiest woman in music.
> 
> Here's mine.



I saw her in person a couple months ago at work and shes nothing special.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 9, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> country is so fucking gay


negged


----------



## rage racing (Mar 9, 2012)

I like Miranda Lambert


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I like Miranda Lambert



She's cute, but something about her seems a little manly. Post up a pic.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> She's cute, but something about her seems a little manly. Post up a pic.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2012)

taylor swift......
and Oh fuck the capt and SFW


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

View attachment 40955.Resize retard checking in


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> taylor swift......
> and Oh fuck the capt and SFW




Lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


>


 
God, she looks real good in this pic. Someone you'd take home to the parents.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea, I think that's the appeal of most female country stars


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 Hey. All I get is a red x. LOL


----------



## GFR (Mar 9, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


>


Crazy wide face and high forehead. 

Yuck!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Crazy wide face and high forehead.
> 
> Yuck!!


 

She's got such smooth skin and soft features. You gotta be kidding me?!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

Gretchin Wilson, scares the b'jesus out of me, but I'd let'r have her way with me. She's a no bullshit, bartender, ball bustin real woman that only a real man can handle. I'm  that man.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

How about Sheryl Crow?


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged.


I'm not a huge country music fan, I like the mainstream ok, but country music is PURE American.     
I negged that POS for the principal, and those hot ladies.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 9, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'm not a huge country music fan, I like the mainstream ok, but country music is* PURE American*.
> I negged that POS for the principal, and those hot ladies.


 
Believe that! I've been listening to that new Dierks Bentley song "Home" for weeks now. Look it up if you haven't heard it. It's great! Dierks is true country, too.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

secdrl said:


> How about Sheryl Crow?


I'd hit it.......repeatedly


----------



## malk (Mar 10, 2012)

She was hot,prob still is lol.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

malk said:


> She was hot,prob still is lol.


 
Try again.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

Laura Bell Bundy


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

Lee Ann Womack


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2012)

My former boss saw T Swift in person and said she has the body of a 14 year old boy....he said she looks way different in person than on the TV.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2012)

sara evans again FTW


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> My former boss saw T Swift in person and said she has the body of a 14 year old boy....he said she looks way different in person than on the TV.



True statment^^^

I saw her at my work and thought the same thing.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2012)

sara evans


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2012)

ok last one


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 10, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> sara evans again FTW



I'd go "alpha" on that ass


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 10, 2012)

I am a sucker for blondes, and Faith Hill will always be one of the SEXIEST female country singers ever...






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys are just fuckin' with me about Taylor. I've seen her a million times on tv and recently, she was on a daytime talk show. She looks amazing. Look at the original pic I posted. That's pure sexiness.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I am a sucker for blondes, and Faith Hill will always be one of the SEXIEST female country singers ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't realize how sexy Faith was until she started doing the intro for MNF. Those tight black leather pants...:


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You guys are just fuckin' with me about Taylor. I've seen her a million times on tv and recently, she was on a daytime talk show. She looks amazing. Look at the original pic I posted. That's pure sexiness.



I firmly believe beauty is in the eye of the beholder so do what you gotta do, but I don't think she is attractive at all either.   Her eyes are way to large almost like japanese animation, and she is a stick figure.  She has a funny cheek bone line too.   I dunno, I always thought she was somewhat alien looking.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I firmly believe beauty is in the eye of the beholder so do what you gotta do, but I don't think she is attractive at all either.   Her eyes are way to large almost like japanese animation, and she is a stick figure.  She has a funny cheek bone line too.   I dunno, I always thought she was somewhat alien looking.




I don't see it. She doesn't have that "typical hollywood" look. Maybe that's why I find her so damn attractive.


----------



## malk (Mar 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Try again.


 
here goe's lol


----------



## secdrl (Mar 10, 2012)

malk said:


> here goe's lol




She's so sexy. Love the hair.


----------



## GFR (Mar 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> She's got such smooth skin and soft features. You gotta be kidding me?!


----------



## collins (Mar 10, 2012)

id do em all sept for the fat one.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 11, 2012)

Faith hill is still hot even if she is skinny. But right now id have to go with kelly pickler.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 11, 2012)

dave 236 said:


> Faith hill is still hot even if she is skinny. But right now id have to go with kelly pickler.




Need a picture, please.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Need a picture, please.



Here you go sir


----------



## secdrl (Mar 11, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Here you go sir




I couldn't put the face to the name. Wow, she's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody able to post some Michelle Branch/Jessica Harp(The Wreckers) pics. My pc is a POS and I can`t do pics.
They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 13, 2012)

It's not just the great music, it's the attitude.  I used to bounce at a country bar that held 1500 people.  When those girls would all get out there line dancing it was all smiles and hips tossing.  Friendly and fun girls.  Now take your hip hop/techno girl their whole deal is "look at me" barely smile and attitude.  
If Shania doesn't give you wood you probably have ED.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEe3hBXZEyI


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 13, 2012)

CMT : Videos : The Wreckers : Leave the Pieces
There ya go caretaker


----------



## Imosted (Mar 13, 2012)

YouTube Video














I dont like country much but i love her.


----------

